# HARC Round #8 at Mike's This Saturday (8/22)



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Jeeeeeezzzzz am I itching to race!!!!!!!

Who's coming? We went from 97 entries at round 6, to 45 entries at round 7, so we need to redeem ourselves here!!!

Bring it folks!


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

I guess you're 1, so that makes me...

2


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

alright we're up to 2!!!!!!!! Great start LOL!


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

3. Count me in. Diffs on 8ight rebuilt and bearings replaced. Little shock rebuild action and drop the engine back in and it's RTR. 4wd for me too. Karl, Earl has batteries for you, so bring the B44 and get your whuppin.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

***!?!?!? Chris Thayer is going to show up!?!?!?!?


----------



## troytyro (Feb 3, 2009)

I will be there.:mpd:


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> ***!?!?!? Chris Thayer is going to show up!?!?!?!?


Memory must be going in your old age. I was there for Round 6 LOL. But, my 8ight hasn't been run since RCP at The River. Just heard from D. Buster, he's coming and will have his 4wd too.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

CJ, I'll drop it in the bag as well. 4wd electric, I'll give you but if I get you on the 8 side, I got to let you hear it...lol.


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

Chris, come pick up my slash and run it too. I am going to the Astros game with my wife and her family. It's her birthday.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

I'll be running Slash. No way my 1/8 will be ready by then sadly.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

My wife's b-day is the day before so if all goes to plan, I can hopefully be there Saturday. It suprised me that she is even think ing about letting me go...lol. I am not complaining though.

Guff, if all the parts are in your inventory, you have no excuse, stay up until 2 to get it done...lol.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Guffinator said:


> I'll be running Slash. No way my 1/8 will be ready by then sadly.


what's left?


----------



## Cassidy S. (Apr 21, 2009)

I will be there


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

Ty and I are planning on attending....maybe my oldest son as well.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

kstoracing said:


> CJ, I'll drop it in the bag as well. 4wd electric, I'll give you but if I get you on the 8 side, I got to let you hear it...lol.


Why, did you finally figure out where the brakes are on that car? Ha ha ha ha ha. If I can get an engine to hold a tune we'll see this weekend. Think I have a cracked tank. Picking up a new one today.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Yeah, figured I may have to go ahead and start using the brakes on that back straight. Bad news for you...lol. Got some soft AKA's more bad news for you...lol. GRP is in Werks 3port on stand by. I may just put that 3 in though. Nova may have to sit out on this one. 

Got to do better on getting through traffic now.

Is the layout the same?


----------



## rodgedaddy (Nov 11, 2008)

i'm not sure about rubine, but this half of mo-suga racing will not be attending this one. gotto go watch my aints......eeeerrrr i mean my SAINTS beat up on the texans at reliant saturday. thank god its football season!!!!!


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

kstoracing said:


> Got to do better on getting through traffic now.
> 
> Is the layout the same?


What I've seen it's the other way around. You need to figure out a way to let the traffic around you quicker so you quit holding them up! :slimer:

When was last time you were there? Not the same as last time we raced together. The 90 deg corner and then double at the end of back straight is gone. It's a 180 now then a couple small jumps, then into the small sweeper, which now has a tabletop on exit. Some other infield changes too. Lot of fun, you'll like it.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Hmm....I didn't realize it had changed that much either! Now I'm really looking forward to it!!!


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Yep, sound like the 3-port is going in...possibly..lol.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Karl.....you've got to try sticking with a motor man! The attitude of your car changes every time you put a different motor in and makes it a little hard to adjust all the time.

try sticking with one motor for 3 races or so............


----------



## B4Maz (Aug 9, 2009)

Im going. 1/8 electric, but I think i'll be runnin sportsman since they have the 15 min main. I dont think I can make the 20 min expert main.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

lol. I'll think about it. I just like a little variety.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> what's left?


Batteries....they won't be here in time.


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm in


----------



## troytyro (Feb 3, 2009)

dang! better late than never Darren!!! Oh got my 09 spec all on and ready!


----------



## Quit Crying Go Green (Jun 15, 2009)

I'll come out for moral support, I have 2 gigs Saturday starting in Pearland at 4pm.....Dang work!!


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

darrenwilliams said:


> I'm in


I guess waiting for the river Harc was just too long.


----------



## ItsNillusion07 (Jul 15, 2009)

Guys the layout they have now is a big let down. Looking forward to it? It is pretty much the same exact thing. 20% of the track is different and thats on the side of the track that the lap counter is on. The other side of the track is the same as it was at the last harc. Big Phill told me after they moded the track that they were going to redo the track and bring in some dirt. I guess not. He was telling me there were going to put in some big dunes and some nice size jumps. Unless they are going to do it this week then the layout to me is not what I would consider redoing the track.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

I don't get the "let down" thing....let's race, I don't care what the layout is like.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I agree.......I'm just excited to get to go to the F'in track!!!


----------



## Earl_Sparky (Jan 12, 2008)

I personally love the current layout. It is good for both the 1/10 scale and the 1/8 scale. I guess it's different strokes for different folks. I miss the 1/10 scale ROAR rules. Back then the track had to be "TO SCALE". The racing was much closer with fewer wrecks. Plus it cost a lot to change a hard clay track. It sounds like you just volunteered to do it for free ItsNillusion07.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Current layout rocks. More emphasis on how much speed you can carry through corners and less on how high you can launch your car without breaking. Good lap times will be sub 30's.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

I agree larger jumps doesn't test driving skills to me, especially at Mike's. An error there can cost you an arm or shock tower if landing incorrectly. If you like the jumps the River is better suited for that with me, Mike's the turns and staying in the right drive line.

The less change the better for me. I think I have the left side of the track almost down. Now I only have to worry about the right side changes. 

Heck, Ill be happy if that track only had rollers and a table for all I care...lol. Less brakeage to worry about.


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

Guffinator said:


> I don't get the "let down" thing....let's race, I don't care what the layout is like.


I agree with you Guff, who cares let's just race.

Michael with the track being a let down there shouldn't be any reason you don't finish the race..LOL BTW qualify in the "A" so you don't go through that who bumps from "B" thing you went through at River.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

That's my goal qaulify in A. Have three tries to do it...lol.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

kstoracing said:


> That's my goal qaulify in A. Have three tries to do it...lol.


Try running 4 tires......should improve your lap times slightly.........


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

I haven't lost a tire yet. Using the breaks a little earlier is m problem...lol.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

kstoracing said:


> I haven't lost a tire yet. But I didn't know until Chris told me the other day that my car even had brakes. Still figuring out how to use them.


Ha ha ha. You have to brake even earlier now.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

It's ok. The last time I went to practice there I had that turn down a lot better. I think I will have a different problem area now. Is it a switch back at the end of the straight or is the straight shorter with another right hander?


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Hairpin. You have to get on them earlier b/c you have to turn 180 deg. Straight may be just a hair shorter than before, but if it is it's not very much.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Sounds fun, Jus got to find my braking point again...lol. I don't have to worry about launching into that pole and tearing up my front end.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

I'm waiting on dirt guys..When it comes there will be a new track layout. So quit crying and come race..lol


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Got my car cleaned up, got organized, and all charged up! Ready to race!!!1!


Michael Fuentes.......you coming to this race? I have those starter box batteries that you used and you can have them.


----------



## ItsNillusion07 (Jul 15, 2009)

h: Really! Thanks man appreciate it. I am pretty sure I will be going. Think its going to take a little begging though but I'm sure I will be there.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

AHHHHHH!!! IT'S FRIDAY!!!!!!

Ya'll got your carp ready!!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

one more battery to charge and I'm ready


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

oh yeah........batteries to charge! Carp....knew I forgot to do something!!


----------



## B4Maz (Aug 9, 2009)

Im waiting for a new 4s pack and some new tires. I'll be ready late tonight. 

What tires is everyone runnin? Im trying city blocks and calibers.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm sticking with I-beams.......

Is this your first HARC race with us Nick?


----------



## B4Maz (Aug 9, 2009)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> I'm sticking with I-beams.......
> 
> Is this your first HARC race with us Nick?


Yep, first HARC. I've done 2 club races so far. Should be a good time! Looking forward to it. As far as brushless goes, the Sportsman main is 15 min and the Expert is 20min? I dont think I can make 20. Maybe if I never use full throttle! Thats no fun, like driving a Corvette in a parade. :headknock


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

yes...that is correct.


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

All I have left to do is take it out to the river tonight and tune my 3 port. I haven't run that engine since the last HARC at Mikes.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Just went out to Mike's on my lunch break......track looks nice and well-groomed!

Lots of line changes since we were there last!


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

I'm running Calibers and GridIrons.


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

Well its clock out time for me and now I need to charge batteries, glue/balance tires, install clucthes, rebuild 3 diff's, cut the grass and take the trash out. Need to shorten the list, I guess the grass and trash can wait till some other time, see you guys in da morning.:brew:


----------



## Trinitybayrat (Sep 12, 2007)

See yall in the morning..... Its been too long!!!(January for me) Hope all my carp still works...


----------



## jboehm (May 2, 2009)

Is the track flooded?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Holy Carp!!!! Tim is coming back out!?!?!?!?!


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

looks like I cant make it in the morning. I will show up and run the mains later. lol


----------



## jboehm (May 2, 2009)

mmorrow said:


> looks like I cant make it in the morning. I will show up and win the mains later. lol


I fixed it for you.


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

I like the way you think.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Fun day fellas! Lots of good racing, and with the exception of David Joor, the top 8-10 spots all qualified within 30 seconds of each other!

Who were the folks with the rigged out cameras? Wonder if they can send us some photos?


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

Did Joor leave everyone.


----------



## Labrat99 (May 6, 2009)

I had a great time today! Car problems in the main but that is fixable. Thanks to Courtney and Phil and congratulations to all the winners.

I'm already counting down the days to the next HARC race!


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

Will had some video. Ya yes, big thanks to Courtney and Phil who make all this possible. You guys ROCK! Oh and special thanks to the guys who swept and vacuumed the water in the morning. They got themselves all dirty but made that corner by the pits drivable TY again guys.


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

congrats to the winners. Guff, Jason, Nat, Jake, ? sportsman


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Yep, maintenance problems in my main, had to bow out. Had fun though and the error will be remedied by the next race. Well, I at least qualified better than at my last race. I'll take it...lol. Time to clean her up, and get ready for the river.


----------



## B4Maz (Aug 9, 2009)

Had a great time!


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

I took a few pics with my phone, sorry for the mediocre quality.

Mark..sorry Nick sabotaged you (I'll give you that $$ I owe you later Nick  ) as we had a **** good race going.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

A couple more....


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

Mark, I feel horrible about that. I don't know how I forgot to do that. Lol


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

no problem Nick. I will come more prepared next time.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

It definitely was a fun day though. The track was awesome. Ran the same (bald) tires all day.


----------



## DanielT (Jul 21, 2007)

I had a great time yesterday racing my SC10 in the Stock slash class. That was my first time racing and I will be back.


----------



## jboehm (May 2, 2009)

Great to have you. If you thought the track was slick come back when it is completely dry.



DanielT said:


> I had a great time yesterday racing my SC10 in the Stock slash class. That was my first time racing and I will be back.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Glad I made it out and used the main to answer anyone's questions about how tough a B44 is. I saw the whole track and hit everything on it at least twice, def got my money's worth. Roger, you drove a great race. Rematch in a few weeks.


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

Chris try it blindfolded. Use your Jedi powers to guide you around the track. Your eyes deceive you, let the force lead the way


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

He tried that, the force is weak in this one, I think he is on the path to the Dark side...lol.


I should be ordering my Lipo next week along with some spares. So we may have to go up there for a club race for testing...lol.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

katjim00 said:


> Chris try it blindfolded. Use your Jedi powers to guide you around the track. Your eyes deceive you, let the force lead the way


Blindfolded and driving with toes like Masami and would not have been any worse ha ha ha. It was fugly. Pretty rare I leave a race in a bad mood but Saturday was an exception.

In fact, it was so bad, on the last lap I stuck it in the pipe TWICE and let Tim get behind me. On the straight I spun it at the end and went spinning JUST over the time line. Neither of us was sure whether I'd actually made it across till Phil called it LOL. Hope Will got it on tape, it's classic.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Yeah, I saw that you were having a hard time keeping away from the pipes in that race. I was surprised you made it across the line under your own power..lol. No wonder you don't drive 8 scale the track isn't wide enough...lol.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

kstoracing said:


> Yeah, I saw that you were having a hard time keeping away from the pipes in that race. I was surprised you made it across the line under your own power..lol. No wonder you don't drive 8 scale the track isn't wide enough...lol.


This coming from you? How do you like that chicane that leads to the back straight? My back still hurts from all the times I had to pull your car off the pipe!


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Lol, oh yeah it seemed like you were trying to show me how not to do it also...lol.

Yeah, I did kiss that pipe a few times more than I'd like to after I switched tires though. Still got an extra lap in that qual too..might have gotten two more if I wasn't waiting on you to get me straight again after you moved the pipe in my way...lol


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Yeah, I moved it all right. Moved it back 3 feet and you still hit it like clockwork every lap. I reset my watch by it.


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

lol.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Well, you were looking a little bored out there bro, and I didt want you to have nothing to do. You just fix your buggy which has been in hiding the last couple of races.

I think I was hitting it in the same spot too, to the point where you didn't even have to move much to fix me. Just reach down and move the front end. Now that was funny.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Pretty much it, LOL. I was going to tell you after the last qual that your buggy had a TON of side bite. The other cars were slipping and sliding but not yours. Didn't know you'd changed tires, you could have driven in a hair deeper and been fine. I was going to run 1/8 this weekend but Alyssa decided to come and that's like me running 2 classes already, but breaking in one of them every round ha ha ha. All I could do to get batteries charged on time. I almost didn't make the 2nd round 'cause I was working on her car and didn't see I had a solder joint loose until I went to plug mine in and put it on the track.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

You may have o give her the 8 and you stick with the 44...lol. I have a few years to go before I have to worry about sharing for now...lol. 


Think you going to make the River or a club race at Mike's? I may have to do the 9/04 race at the River is my wife isn't working. Get some practice in and start to get in on the 10 races.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Man, don't even know yet. Waiting on the team tennis schedule to be finalized and go from there. Likley I'll be racing some at The River 'cause Saturdays will be booked.


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

It will be nice to see you down at the river


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

I love The River. But with a wife, 3 kids, and a granddaughter I have to go where my schedule takes me LOL. Looks like Fridays may be the ticket for a bit.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Gotta give Darren some competition starting, next month...lol. Pending Friday night HS football games though.


----------

